# Sage Customer Support Problems



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

I want to say that I am new to the espresso game since last summer but I have since bought a HX machine of a different brand due to my ongoing issues with Sage products. I own a Sage Smart grinder which I am still using.

I started off with a Sage Bambino last June (purchased in Currys) which was working well until it started flashing the cleaning lights every time it was turned on regardless of how many times the cleaning function was run - this was about 3 months after first use. This was notified to Sage support - they agreed to send on a new Bambino. I waited to send back the old machine as they didn't have stock at the time as the old machine was functional.

I sent back the old machine on the 4th Nov to their German approved refurbisher outfit - arriving a week later. The new bambino arrived on the 24th Nov. Unbelievably, this machine was dead on arrival - absolutely no function at all. At this stage, the Bambino was out of stock (despite it being for sale in shops) so I am offered an upgrade. Since then, after repeated efforts to email customer service and a number of phonecalls from Sage to apologise etc, I am unable to get them to ship the machine. The customer support phone number is free from the UK but I have to repeatedly tell them that it incurs a cost of over 1e/min from the Rep. of Ireland so my calling them is not really an option - I've already run up a not inconsiderable phone bill ringing them. On the 24th Dec, customer service ring me to say that the Barista Express upgrade they've offered is available in the other colour - I accept this as well as a knockbox (on my suggestion and readily accepted by them!) In the meantime, they've also offered to extend the warranty by 12 months.

There is then another period of radio silence - until I start on Twitter trying to get their attention. Only today do they say they have shipped the machine (I've yet to see it confimed on DPD website) and thrown in some cleaning products (which I don't need or want). I have forwarded the phone bill which it appears they're going to refund.

Because I have no avenue to just demand a refund from Sage (original machine bought from Currys), I feel like Sage has just relegated me to the back of the queue on numerous occasions. I appreciate that the Christmas period adds complication but I am absolutely annoyed and frustrated with the way their customer service is run. Almost the worst thing is their complete ignoring of email correspondence when you ask why they haven't bothered to ship you the promised machine. Your only avenue is to shout the loudest on Twitter to get any movement from them.

I think prospective buyers should also be aware that Sage machines are not fixable by the user - personally I don't want to be saddled with a machine that is for the skip when it goes out of warranty. The problems I've had even in warranty are not even dealt with adequately.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There are those that love sage (I'm not one of them) and those that have problems. I think some of their machines are very innovative, they make coffee much more accessible to people who don't have the interest, or want to really learn how to use typical prosumer kit. A lot of automated functions on the top models make them easy to use.

Unfortunately, or perhaps fortunately, you have seen the other side of the coin early on...rather than 3 years down the line when the warranty is gone.... What HX machine did you go for in the end?


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, we were getting on great with the Bambino until we weren't. Went for the Lelit MaraX. Your videos helped the decision making process


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

On the flip side my experience with Sage support has been excellent. On the 2 occasions I have had to get in touch my email to them was answered swiftly asking for proof of purchase and a photo of the fault. Once Sage had approved a repair I got a call from Coffee Classics within an hour and appointment were booked for repairs in my house. Impressive.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Sounds very efficient. Do you mind saying what machine you have and what they were going to fix? Assume coffee classics is an approved service provider for sage?


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I have the Double Boiler, bought in August 2019. Had Coffee Classics in to sort an issue with the steam LED which was traced to a leaking connection on the steam boiler. Second visit was to repair a dripping steam valve. Not sure whether Coffee Classics extend their service to Ireland. Sage should be able to advise. Look here http://www.coffeeclassicsservicing.co.uk/


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

not an excuse but sometimes it seems like the customer service/web site part of the organisation (the bit we can access) is completely disconnected from the warehouse/distribution side. you can place an order on the site or over the phone with CS, and then it goes off to the warehouse to fulfil whenever they feel like it. afaik there are pretty major supply issues (have been all of 2020 really), but all CS seem to be able to do is ring up the warehouse and yell at them, ie they're almost as powerless as us.


----------



## ChiefLorenzo (May 6, 2020)

Going to Sage customer support is all well and good, but remember you entered into a sales contract with Currys, not Sage, so actually the legal requirement for faults to be resolved sits with Currys and you should make use of that if the manufacturer doesn't want to help.

I haven't yet had any dealings with Sage, I bought my DTP as it was the best option available from John Lewis as I had a significant gift voucher to use, so that influenced my decision, but I've been very happy with the machine and I got great, consistent results right from the second shot of espresso and the first go at steaming milk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Coffee Classics is Sage's official repairer - in real terms the only one. They have the spares. Sage cover the warrantee on all of their espresso machines that are sold and a careful read of say Curry's warrantee will be the same as Sage's, repair or replace. Some people with immediate faults do get a replacement from a store.

Given a period of use they will repair machines while they are under warrantee. Coffee Classics have people who cover various parts of the country. What people can repair themselves depends on the problem and which machine it is. Out of warrantee Sage just like any other repairers are not cheap. Parts for other makes may be more freely available so if people can do it diy repairs are possible. It's not unusual for any make to have scale problems but descaling does need close attention on Sage's thermo thingy machines in particular.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

ChiefLorenzo said:


> Going to Sage customer support is all well and good, but remember you entered into a sales contract with Currys, not Sage, so actually the legal requirement for faults to be resolved sits with Currys and you should make use of that if the manufacturer doesn't want to help.
> 
> I haven't yet had any dealings with Sage, I bought my DTP as it was the best option available from John Lewis as I had a significant gift voucher to use, so that influenced my decision, but I've been very happy with the machine and I got great, consistent results right from the second shot of espresso and the first go at steaming milk


 My experience with customer support makes me wish I had just gone back and got a refund from Currys but back then, I wanted a working Bambino, not a refund. The colour I got was discontinued in currys by the time the first one broke so Sage CS offered to replace with different colour- Im not sure if Currys would have given me this. Be that as it may, Sage were happy to deal with me directly and I was happy too until around about the time I received the replacement which was dead on arrival.  Since then, they have just obfuscated and delayed and promised things but then don't deliver and ignore me.

They are flogging pretty high end appliances. I don't think their customer service and logistics matches this.


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

done my time with Sage, never again !


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

SarahA said:


> My experience with customer support makes me wish I had just gone back and got a refund from Currys but back then, I wanted a working Bambino, not a refund. The colour I got was discontinued in currys by the time the first one broke so Sage CS offered to replace with different colour- Im not sure if Currys would have given me this. Be that as it may, Sage were happy to deal with me directly and I was happy too until around about the time I received the replacement which was dead on arrival.  Since then, they have just obfuscated and delayed and promised things but then don't deliver and ignore me.
> 
> They are flogging pretty high end appliances. I don't think their customer service and logistics matches this.


 Was it the smoked hickory by any chance? Same thing happened with me. Bought it from Curry's for £229 which was a great price at the time. Replaced with a stainless steel.

Think the smoked hickory was old stock as the drip tray on the replacement was different. Managed to get a brand new one for £229 so not all bad to be fair


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes. Smoked hickory at €250 which is same deal as yours. I didn't notice any difference with the drip tray in the new one. My smoked hickory came with the unpressurised baskets too so took it to be relatively new stock.

What was wrong with yours?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes I got the unpressurised baskets with my original one too.

It started flowing water into the drip tray whilst pulling warming shots when it wasn't dining it for a few months. When I mentioned it them they just changed it for me no more questions asked. I assumed it must have been a known fault, but I'm not entirely sure it actually is / was a fault in the first place now


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Just an update to this - I am still waiting for the machine. They sent me a DPD tracking number 3 times - all were returned by DPD to Sage. I'm pretty sure this is due to Brexit paperwork. They were able to ship me a knockbox however - presumably because the value is low enough not to incur duties etc.

After another few twitter DMs and a call I made to customer service, I am now awaiting a call from a manager to resolve this.


----------

